# Bad Directions on Filter



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Dear Aquarium Forum Members,

I have a 10 gallon tank with 3 mollies and a Cory Catfish. I have a filter that is a Topfin, Power Filter 10. The directions are very vague on how to access the control knob for the flow of the filter. All it shows is a picture, nothing on how to get to it. I would like to ask that if somebody has this kind of filter may I have very descriptive directions on how to access this control knob?

I would also like to know how to extend the tube or if I have to buy an appliance to extend the tube, where I can get it. This would be extremely helpful!

Thanks, 
DalmationMolly17


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a duo of Top Fin 75s on my 75-gallon and the water flow control knobs are dead center on the top. Can't miss it. The small version must be different.

And yours didn't come with intake tube extensions?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

See your pic now. Sure looks like an extension tube. But that license is very cloudy. Camera? Or water condition?


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

It came with one extension tube but it doesn't reach the bottom all of the way. I want it near to the gravel better so it can filter the tank better. 

Its empty on the top of my filter, you just stick in this plastic thing with foam on one side and a filter cartridge on the other.


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

It is my camera, I am using my iPod touch and it has sucky picture quality. Everything looks bad whenever I use it.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Appears it doesn't have one. Read the second answer:

Control knob for Top Fin 10 aquarium? - Yahoo!7 Answers


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Well they gave me the wrong directions then! Is there a way I can buy an extra extension?


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

This is Tetra but will fit Top Fin filters:

Tetra Extension Tube for Whisper 30 and 40 Filters:Amazonet Supplies


----------



## DalmationMolly17 (Apr 14, 2013)

Okay! Thank you!


----------

